# Hoping to move to spain



## pamela81 (Oct 9, 2009)

Can anyone tell me were to start...? my partner and i are looking to move to spain near beach and town etc...we have a baby girl who is 16 months old...planning to come over in the new year. we would ideally like to rent for a max of 700euros with utility bills and sky pref...can we get anything for that? ideally schools nearby too...my partner is a plasterer/builder...whats the work like?? 
as u can see i need to know a fair bit mainly area i suppose....!! please help! 

thanks!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

pamela81 said:


> Can anyone tell me were to start...? my partner and i are looking to move to spain near beach and town etc...we have a baby girl who is 16 months old...planning to come over in the new year. we would ideally like to rent for a max of 700euros with utility bills and sky pref...can we get anything for that? ideally schools nearby too...my partner is a plasterer/builder...whats the work like??
> as u can see i need to know a fair bit mainly area i suppose....!! please help!
> 
> thanks!



Hi Pamela,
Rather than repeat what has been said here to so many other people, I suggest you nlook at the other threads on this topic and the advice given.
To summarise, this is not a good time to consider a move to Spain, especially if you are looking for a job in the construction industry.
As for renting for 700 euros including utilities, it depends whrere you want to go but you wouldn't find a two-bedroomed flat in this area for that money -600 euros without utilities and you can reckon on at least 200 euros for utilities and extra for Sky.
Look especially at the thread entitled 'Do British people realise how bad things are in Spain' and the one containing unemployment figures per region.
Sorry to sound so negative but I and others have given a true picture.


----------



## pamela81 (Oct 9, 2009)

*thanks!*

I appreciate your help...will have a look at what u suggested...am new to this and i said any help is appreciated!



mrypg9 said:


> Hi Pamela,
> Rather than repeat what has been said here to so many other people, I suggest you nlook at the other threads on this topic and the advice given.
> To summarise, this is not a good time to consider a move to Spain, especially if you are looking for a job in the construction industry.
> As for renting for 700 euros including utilities, it depends whrere you want to go but you wouldn't find a two-bedroomed flat in this area for that money -600 euros without utilities and you can reckon on at least 200 euros for utilities and extra for Sky.
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I would suggest you come over for a fact finding trip. The building trade is all but finished for now over here, there are squillions of half built houses, estates, villas, apartments littering Spain where builders have gone bust, places not selling. Near where I live theres even a half built town that they started, but run out of money and couldnt finish!!! I'd like to say you may be lucky and find something, but I very much doubt it. 

As for property, it depends where you look, just like the UK, there are expensive and less expensive areas, but there are a lot of property rentals at the mo. As I say, come over for a visit and if nothing else you'll get a holiday.

One other thought, you could do what we do and you could send your "other half" back to the UK to work!! Its not far to commute!!!!????? (dont tell him I suggested that!!)

Jo xxx


Jo xxxx


----------



## Maxman (Aug 24, 2009)

jojo said:


> I would suggest you come over for a fact finding trip. The building trade is all but finished for now over here, there are squillions of half built houses, estates, villas, apartments littering Spain where builders have gone bust, places not selling. Near where I live theres even a half built town that they started, but run out of money and couldnt finish!!! I'd like to say you may be lucky and find something, but I very much doubt it.
> 
> As for property, it depends where you look, just like the UK, there are expensive and less expensive areas, but there are a lot of property rentals at the mo. As I say, come over for a visit and if nothing else you'll get a holiday.
> 
> ...


I bet a few guys would go with that , the Mrs away and having the house to themselves for the dolly birds to visit


----------



## emmahaynes (Aug 22, 2009)

I'd say 700 a month is a fair price if there's only 3 of you. You'd find somewhere nice on the costa del sol for that. I recommend La Cala De Mijas, it's not as trashy as marbella or fuengirola. We live here though we are planning on moving inland soon. The tourists get a little too much after a while...

You probably won't get bills and sky for that though.

Work here is atrocious, the fact is there isn't any. We came over at completely the wrong time and my advice would be to wait it out. Businesses are closing down left right and centre and people who've bought houses are handing their keys in.

If you speak Spanish you might stand a chance but otherwise it's not what you know it's who you know. If you had some form of internet business you could probably keep going though 

...Just to point out...this was attempting to be helpful though I think I may have sounded a little harsh-sorry! It's just hard here at the moment ya know


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't disagree with anything you say about work but I think your attacks on Fuengirola and Marbella are a bit barbed for somebody who has not been long here. The Feria has finished yesterday and Fuengirola was at its finest. It reminded me why I was proud of the city. I had a very pleasant evening last week in the Old Town of Marbella - sitting out with friends under a star-filled sky in balmy temperatures. It doesn't get much better. I just need Jojo's coffees and for a football team to promote through 3/4 divisions overnight and I'd be in heaven!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Maxman said:


> I bet a few guys would go with that , the Mrs away and having the house to themselves for the dolly birds to visit


OH DEAR DONT PUT SEEDS IN JO'S HEAD IT MUST BE HARD ENOUGH FOR HER WITHOUT THAT CRAP :focus:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> OH DEAR DONT PUT SEEDS IN JO'S HEAD IT MUST BE HARD ENOUGH FOR HER WITHOUT THAT CRAP :focus:


hang on, what about being here in Spain, hubby safely working his butt off in the UK to pay for it and over here, on my own with all those "latino" men around!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????? 


Jo xxx


----------



## emmahaynes (Aug 22, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I don't disagree with anything you say about work but I think your attacks on Fuengirola and Marbella are a bit barbed for somebody who has not been long here. The Feria has finished yesterday and Fuengirola was at its finest. It reminded me why I was proud of the city. I had a very pleasant evening last week in the Old Town of Marbella - sitting out with friends under a star-filled sky in balmy temperatures. It doesn't get much better. I just need Jojo's coffees and for a football team to promote through 3/4 divisions overnight and I'd be in heaven!


I find Fuengirola and Marbella a little too trashy to be honest. They're always rammed with tourists and in my opinion are not places you'd be happy living. I see Fuengirola as a mini Tokyo and try to get in and out as quickly as possible.

If you're used to living in London or something then Fuengirola would probably be fine but as I'm from a relatively small town in comparison it's a little too garish for me.

Fuengirola is renowned for its night life. Not somewhere you'd happily live with children I don't think-but that's just my opinion. Not all of Fuengirola is like that but the majority is, if you're looking for somewhere affordable.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

emmahaynes said:


> I find Fuengirola and Marbella a little too trashy to be honest. They're always rammed with tourists and in my opinion are not places you'd be happy living. I see Fuengirola as a mini Tokyo and try to get in and out as quickly as possible.
> 
> If you're used to living in London or something then Fuengirola would probably be fine but as I'm from a relatively small town in comparison it's a little too garish for me.
> 
> Fuengirola is renowned for its night life. Not somewhere you'd happily live with children I don't think-but that's just my opinion. Not all of Fuengirola is like that but the majority is, if you're looking for somewhere affordable.


I'm not keen on any of the costal resorts, they're great for a holiday I'm sure, but they're so ugly, noisy and busy and have zero character or charm IMO. The only time I go to Fuengirola is to go to Iceland for my fabric conditioner - they sell LENOR!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## emmahaynes (Aug 22, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm not keen on any of the costal resorts, they're great for a holiday I'm sure, but they're so ugly, noisy and busy and have zero character or charm IMO. The only time I go to Fuengirola is to go to Iceland for my fabric conditioner - they sell LENOR!!!!!


I'm the same, we're moving up to Coín in a couple of weeks, whilst the coast is beautiful, it's not worth all the aggro that comes with living down here. Plus everything is more expensive because it's all 'tourist' prices. Even down to food and stuff, it's ridiculous.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

emmahaynes said:


> I'm the same, we're moving up to Coín in a couple of weeks, whilst the coast is beautiful, it's not worth all the aggro that comes with living down here. Plus everything is more expensive because it's all 'tourist' prices. Even down to food and stuff, it's ridiculous.


I'm not far from Coin, I often go to the market/car boot sale in La Trocha carpark on a sunday morning. where abouts in Coin are you moving to??

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We looked at Coin when we first came here, hated it. But then we only saw the town centre.I agree, all of the coastal resorts - Torremolinos, Mijas, Fuengirola, Benalmadena ,are rather trashy and vulgar, at least in parts.
Marbella is vulgar in a different way: overpriced, full of dyed blondes of a certain age in tight pants and leopard skin and permatanned gigolos in jeans and blazers.
The stretch from just outside Marbella to Estepona is quiet and has some unspoilt beaches. No noisy bars or clubs -apart of course from the ubiquitous 'gentlemen's clubs'.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> We looked at Coin when we first came here, hated it. But then we only saw the town centre.I agree, all of the coastal resorts - Torremolinos, Mijas, Fuengirola, Benalmadena ,are rather trashy and vulgar, at least in parts.
> Marbella is vulgar in a different way: overpriced, full of dyed blondes of a certain age in tight pants and leopard skin and permatanned gigolos in jeans and blazers.
> The stretch from just outside Marbella to Estepona is quiet and has some unspoilt beaches. No noisy bars or clubs -apart of course from the ubiquitous 'gentlemen's clubs'.



I cant say I'm keen on Coin, it seems to be like a bit industrial estate with very little charm and has a high percentage of Brits! But I've heard there are nicer parts of it and I've not really ever looked around it in any depth. We did look at some properties on the "sierrra Gorda" urbanization on the outskirts, complete with British Bar (!!!) which were ok, nice views, seemed fairly quiet, but too hilly for us!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## emmahaynes (Aug 22, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm not far from Coin, I often go to the market/car boot sale in La Trocha carpark on a sunday morning. where abouts in Coin are you moving to??
> 
> Jo xxx


This might sound crazy...but I'm not too sure 

Thing is we have three kids, all pretty young! So my oh went and sorted it all out. (it's easier) It's near the town centre. Close to the dia supermarket I believe. If you're into horses then we're closer to the equestrian shop hehe


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

emmahaynes said:


> This might sound crazy...but I'm not too sure
> 
> Thing is we have three kids, all pretty young! So my oh went and sorted it all out. (it's easier) It's near the town centre. Close to the dia supermarket I believe. If you're into horses then we're closer to the equestrian shop hehe


We lived in Coin for the first couple of years we were here and we loved it! yes the Town is old and dirty, but its a living breathing working town full of great people and there is plenty going on if you want it. We lived in a lovely villa just outside Coin on the road to la trocha...fantastic views!!! we only moved down to the coast because I was sick and tired of the drive down every day particularly in winter when the mountain road was so dangerous!!

I would definitely live there again if I didnt have work to consider ... but as you know I do love Estepona .... not trashy at all!!!

Sue x lane:


----------



## emmahaynes (Aug 22, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> We lived in Coin for the first couple of years we were here and we loved it! yes the Town is old and dirty, but its a living breathing working town full of great people and there is plenty going on if you want it. We lived in a lovely villa just outside Coin on the road to la trocha...fantastic views!!! we only moved down to the coast because I was sick and tired of the drive down every day particularly in winter when the mountain road was so dangerous!!
> 
> I would definitely live there again if I didnt have work to consider ... but as you know I do love Estepona .... not trashy at all!!!
> 
> Sue x lane:


Yes Estepona is nice I have a few friends that live up that way. The main reason for moving up to Coín is the rental prices. We can't afford to keep paying the extortionate prices down here. We have a 2 bed box apartment here for 550 a month. The new place is 450 a month and has 3 double bedrooms, it's beautifully decorated and it's huge!

It's crazy thinking that 550 is expensive, I used to pay 800 GBP in the UK but then I had tax credits to help out...now we're on our own! So bringing together 550 is just too much with work being as scarce as it is. Maybe we'll be able to afford a little more once the recession is over but for now it's not going to happen.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Just back from Marbella, Magna by Los Narejos in Nueva Andalucia, where there are not many homes under a million (and many MUCH more) Can't think I'd mind slumming it there among some of the most expensive property in Europe! 

Back in Los Boliches now and it's a million miles away from the Fleshpot Fuengirola I read of. 

I'm in Coín on 30th November for a gig - hope to see you and yours as well as young Jojo there. 

Agua con gas - Los Balcones 1 euro - Nueva Andalucia 3 euros ... you pay your money and ....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I'm in Coín on 30th November for a gig - hope to see you and yours as well as young Jojo there.
> 
> .


Depends what sort of a gig!?


Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> full of dyed blondes of a certain age


What....there's more than one of _Jo's kind_ here? Say it ain't so!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Hypnosis Show - Stuart Ashing. Done all the big stuff and now in sunny Spain


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> What....there's more than one of _Jo's kind_ here? Say it ain't so!



nonononono, I'm not one of "that" kind!!! They have money, but no class! I'm the opposite!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Hypnosis Show - Stuart Ashing. Done all the big stuff and now in sunny Spain


hhmm, maybe, as long as its not one of your silly "network" things


Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> We looked at Coin when we first came here, hated it. But then we only saw the town centre.I agree, all of the coastal resorts - Torremolinos, Mijas, Fuengirola, Benalmadena ,are rather trashy and vulgar, at least in parts.
> Marbella is vulgar in a different way: overpriced, full of dyed blondes of a certain age in tight pants and leopard skin and permatanned gigolos in jeans and blazers.
> The stretch from just outside Marbella to Estepona is quiet and has some unspoilt beaches. No noisy bars or clubs -apart of course from the ubiquitous 'gentlemen's clubs'.


The thing is, if you judge a place just on the town centre (or just on the Paseo), and havent tried living there, then you dont actually get an accurate idea of the place. The coastal resorts which developed in response to tourism from the late 60s/70s are obviously going to have some horrible architecture as well as a plethora of Brit bars and cafes. However, they at least grew out of actual towns or villages, and therefore have some sort of community life. I think the soulless urbanizations (where many Brits dwell) on the outskirts of town or in the country are equally trashy and vulgar. Above all, I think its lifestyle that defines what is trashy and vulgar. If you live within the Spanish community, as opposed to segregating yourself in the brit expat world, then its a whole different experience. And you can do that whether inland, on the coast, town or village. La Cala is definitely prettier, but it seems to me much more firmly British (more so than Fuengirola) and have been told that there are more foreign, mainly Brit children in the local school there than Spanish. I dont know Coin, but I have heard that it is too, a bit of a British enclave.

What's more, like Steve, I dont think the descriptions posted here about Fuengirola are entirely accurate. Sure, you have some dodgy people and ugly places, like anywhere, but the Spanish community here is fairly quiet, hardworking, and quite conservative in many ways. Fuengirola is certainly down to earth and definitely not pretentious, which is one thing I like about it. I live in a nice, quiet residential part of town with mainly Spanish neighbours, work and socialise with Spanish people and other nationalities and my son is in the local school and involved in local activities (playing his first football match on Friday! I cant believe it!) 
I couldnt believe the suggestion that it's a bad place to bring up children! (and BTW nightlife here usually means the paseo, and "fish alley". Elsewhere its dead. Benalmadena Port, I have heard, is where the real nightlife is.)Where I live is a great place to bring up kids, they are in the heart of the community, there are lots of parks, the beach, the sea air, and a community spirit where everyone looks out for each others' kids.

Despite the image of Marbella as the Eurotrash capital, my Spanish friends tell me that this is only superficial too, and despite the many nationalities there, more German than Brits I think (in town), I am told that although most Marbellan people may like to dress the part, deep down they have quite a provincial mentality and that its quite an ordinary town, just pretty and very expensive!. As for rural areas, I recently read a post on another forum from a retired couple living in a small village inland who were bemoaning the fact they were living next to the neighbours from hell, a British family who'd been kicked off their council estate in the UK for anti-social behaviour. In essence, pretty doesnt mean not trashy - just think of Puerto Banus!
We all want different things and places so I think the OP who is looking to move here, should seriously think about what kind of things they want out of life long term (other than the superficial environment), because that will help them decide.
Caz. I.
Sorry for the mammoth post, am useless at editing them.


----------



## toast (Oct 19, 2007)

*some hints in Benalmadena a price range for accommodation*

Hello Pam, 
If it is useful for you I can give you an approximation of prices in Benalmadena, but having utilities included in the price is quite difficult, as of course is an open cost for the owner.
I

You have to understand than offering free utilities could cause abuses, resulting in huge expenses for the owner…what it is possible in some cases( but also not quite often) is to maybe have a certain amount of utilities included with in the price( an allowance) and any amount over that will have to be paid…


Benalmadena has certain parts with are very residential and quiet ( mainly towards the west) and more busy parts, like the area near the port, so of course it depends on what you need.
Also, the closest to the beach you are, it will be more expensive, and depends also on the community and views.

You have a wide range of prices for similar size properties, the difference is that basically, qualities, views, proximity….

Also the area has many schools and nurseries( many international).
Hope it can be of any help!
Regs
A


pamela81 said:


> Can anyone tell me were to start...? my partner and i are looking to move to spain near beach and town etc...we have a baby girl who is 16 months old...planning to come over in the new year. we would ideally like to rent for a max of 700euros with utility bills and sky pref...can we get anything for that? ideally schools nearby too...my partner is a plasterer/builder...whats the work like??
> as u can see i need to know a fair bit mainly area i suppose....!! please help!
> 
> thanks!


----------



## Zena143 (Nov 28, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I don't disagree with anything you say about work but I think your attacks on Fuengirola and Marbella are a bit barbed for somebody who has not been long here. The Feria has finished yesterday and Fuengirola was at its finest. It reminded me why I was proud of the city. I had a very pleasant evening last week in the Old Town of Marbella - sitting out with friends under a star-filled sky in balmy temperatures. It doesn't get much better. I just need Jojo's coffees and for a football team to promote through 3/4 divisions overnight and I'd be in heaven!


I was just surfing the forum and read the comments on Fengi, I think Fengi is great, a real working mixture of spanish and foreignors. Have been holidaying for ten years now and just bitten the bullet on buying a property and cannot wait to start to really visit regularly and promenade up and down the front from the Castle to Los Boliches. Much as I admire La Cala, it is almost all British and very quiet on the times I have visited (usually when visiting the restaurant on the beach or the Chinese at the back as you initially drive in!) - give me Fengi every time - hits all the buttons - transport, facilities, restaurants, shops, beach etc. Now all I need to do is find a reputable building company to reform my new place without reforming me into bankruptcy!!! Zena 143


----------

